

A practical application of your well-practiced FizzBuzz skills - rndmcnlly0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVOtH5Uiatc

======
rndmcnlly0
The basic trance problem:

    
    
        kick if i%4 == 0
        clap if i%8 == 4
        hat if i%8 in [0,2,6,7]
        bass always, according to some function of i

